# The PF rejects club!!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Is your dog unwanted, unloved or forgotten by the rest of PF?

Well, never fear! for the Rejects Club is here! Where ALL the forgotten faces are well and truly welcome 

So, come on forgotten ones.... lets get ourselves out there!

I'll start with mine...










This is Ruby, she is a poundie so we aren't quite sure how old she is, but she looks and acts like a doddery old granny  she has had both of her eyes removed but you would never know she was blind, she just gets on with life like any other dog, just a little more slowly!










This is Tiger - he is a Patterdale (possibly with a hint of Staffy!) and he will be 7 in April, he is from the RSPCA and was a cruelty case dog. He is a labour of love, he is such hard work and he has his issues, but he is such a lovely, lovely boy and I would even say that he's my soulmate, I just love him 










This is Mabel, she is a Manchester Terrier and she is 8 months old, she's a terror and she likes to chew everything in sight, including the sofa, the coffee table and the contents of my handbag! She is our 'posh dog' that we got from a posh breeder and take to posh dog shows and all that stuff 

So, how about everyone else? I can't be the only one


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww, what a lovely little gang you have. 

I post way too many pictures for people not to know what mine look like, but I would still like to be part of your club.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nobody really asks for Rio so I guess we'll sign up


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine never get mentioned either so you ain't alone. They may not be loved by Pf but they are very loved by me, My family and all that know them.

Holly









Shadow









Chaos









Angel


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am not sure how anyone can not adore Ruby and Tiger because I sure do. Ruby because she is such a lovely little lady and obviously a total fighter and just draws at your heart strings every single time you see her and Tiger well because well he looks a right cheeky little character who loves getting himself into trouble.

This is Rio- We don't seem all that popular, but I think he's darn special anyway  and we'd like to join the exclusive club please!!

His 9th  Birthday is quickly approaching, he is my everything, a terrorist in every way but I wouldn't have it any different now. He is one of a kind and I adore him every last hair on him! So Here's to the rejects :thumbup:

And I reallllly need to take some more recent pics.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Aww, what a lovely little gang you have.
> 
> I post way too many pictures for people not to know what mine look like, but I would still like to be part of your club.


Your two are beautiful! I can honestly say i've never seen a thread with photos of yours on, only your signature pic! They are so, so pretty - i'm really into Northern type dogs at the moment, they're just so beautiful and it's such a shame they are getting into the wrong hands of people who get them for their looks and can't cope with their drive and energy.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> I am not sure how anyone can not adore Ruby and Tiger because I sure do. Ruby because she is such a lovely little lady and obviously a total fighter and just draws at your heart strings every single time you see her and Tiger well because well he looks a right cheeky little character who loves getting himself into trouble.


They are both brilliant! Ruby is sweet but Tiger is just my boy! He literally does look for trouble, he'll stalk around the room looking for something, usually a ball - and he will look at us to check we're not looking (or he thinks we're not looking!) and then he'll pick up a ball and literally nudge it under the TV or the sofa with his nose.... then he gets to dance around whining and crying whilst we have to crawl around on the floor looking for his ball, he'd do it all evening if we let him, but we got wise to it... after about 4 years  :lol: he is the definition of naughty!!

Your Rio is gorgeous, I love his colouring.... did he not get a cold bottom on that second pic :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Aww guys, everyone's dogs are lovely!

Scooter's fan club is quite limited both on PF and in person! He doesn't tend to sell himself well on first meetings but once he's decided you're a trustworthy soul you've got a friend for life 
He's a super softie with a tough guy exterior.


















Have to include madam because she's the jealous sort...


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That made me laugh out loud because I know exactly what you mean. Rio does the same thing. A greying muzzle obviously does not stop them from being naughty when they want! If he thinks he isn't getting enough attention he somehow manages to get his ball under a sofa and plays holy heck until I have to lay about on the floor prodding underneath with a brush and then 2 mins later..... It happens again!! The amount of balls that get found when I clean is madness. I choose balls that are to big to go under and he ignores those ones! Terriers!!! :arf:

Thanks. I really like his colouring also.  and he seems to be able to plonk his bottom down most places with ease- That day I took hundreds of pictures while out walking in the snow and the only real decent one turned out to be that 1 back in the garden when he finally looked at the camera for me!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thorne I always notice your dogs when you post pictures. Breeze looks like such a gentle, wise old lady and that first picture is an absolute lovely one of Scooter his coat is gleaming.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Knock Knock can we come in too... :thumbup:

What lovely dogs, Ruby has such a look about her..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Can we join? No one here really likes Westies. I can't imagine why....


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Can we join? No one ever wants to see more of Tori  she's such a fun loving, jealous girl too so she sulks when she's never picked on PF lists..

Here's my girl:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Millie's an unloved one too  ......and it was her 1st birthday last Saturday, shes sulking like a gud en! dont even want to look at anyone


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby wants to join


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Hellooo Zimba would like to join.

What lovely dogs on this thread, I don't remember seeing most of them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Out of my lot, no-one ever seems to want Zasa, I know a couple who'd happily steal the rest, although she possibly made a fan with TDM came to collect some marrow bones.......



















She loves cuddling up with other dogs.....










I think I'll keep her, she's my special little ratbag after all


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Is your dog unwanted, unloved or forgotten by the rest of PF?
> 
> Well, never fear! for the Rejects Club is here! Where ALL the forgotten faces are well and truly welcome
> 
> ...


Nice to finally meet your dogs Tiger. I've never seen any pics of them  (except the lovely Mabel of course)

Must say, I saw the hint of staffy in Tiger before I saw the Patterdale majority 



McKenzie said:


> Can we join? No one here really likes Westies. I can't imagine why....





MyMillie said:


> Millie's an unloved one too  ......and it was her 1st birthday last Saturday, shes sulking like a gud en! dont even want to look at anyone


*Whaa? * :scared: The lovely Kenzie and Millie, not popular?! I thought they were both up there with The Pickles.  They're lovely.

Max and Milly seem to only have a small fan club too and ONE of them is in my own, specialist reject bin for peeing on the carpet when my back was turned (mentioning no names *cough* Milly *cough* :sneaky2

Here's a picture thread of them, pretending not to be greedily eyeing up my dinner last night :

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290685-we-iz-not-greeding-honest.html


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Pudding although some one did remember her on the other thread hurrah!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Can we join? No one here really likes Westies. I can't imagine why....


I picked gorgeous Kenzie :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

new westie owner said:


> I picked gorgeous Kenzie :thumbup:


Thanks, and I always love Bobby :001_wub:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Can we join too? Jenny is never on any lists although tbh she is very relieved about that as she is extremely nervous with any attention from strangers. She is a total sweetheart once she knows somebody well though 

Her on a walk where I took her muzzle off for a while due to there being nobody else around 



















And one from last year, having a little sleep 










And this one just because I love it!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueBeagle said:


> Can we join too? Jenny is never on any lists although tbh she is very relieved about that as she is extremely nervous with any attention from strangers. She is a total sweetheart once she knows somebody well though
> 
> Her on a walk where I took her muzzle off for a while due to there being nobody else around
> 
> ...


She is so pretty.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueBeagle said:


> Can we join too? Jenny is never on any lists although tbh she is very relieved about that as she is extremely nervous with any attention from strangers. She is a total sweetheart once she knows somebody well though
> 
> Her on a walk where I took her muzzle off for a while due to there being nobody else around
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Polimba said:


> She is so pretty.





new westie owner said:


> She is gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you! Just a shame her personality doesn't match her looks :lol: But as a rescue dog from the streets of Shanghai she would have needed to be fiesty to have survived long enough to be resecued (approx 6 months). So she is definitely a work in progress


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Ilove this thread!!!

I adore your pooches Tiger - Ruby is adorable, and such a star!! Despite no eyes, she looks expressive and 'happy' in that pic....you obviously do all the right things with her!

Tori is another of my new favoured pooches, because she looks so much like my terrier scrappy, despite not having an ounce of terrier in her x

Polimba's ridgy is a delight too. and was it Rio..the GSD on the first page?

I thik I liked everyone on this post - because, well, I do LOVE everyone's pooches and can't identify individuals most of the time!!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyway - my turn!

I don't post enough about my 3, and tbh, they are just plain mutts with no special qualities to look at, but I adore them!!

7 mth old Maisy (photo taken at 5/6mths, shes hairier now!)









Holly the bat eared fox!









Scrappy


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't tend to take many pics of my two so here are some old pics:










Bailey









Leo


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

OK firstly to *THORNE *- you can tell Scooter that *I* am a big fan of his  He is a beautiful boy!

This thread is FAB.

My dog *never* gets asked for on PF and certainly never in those 'dogknapping' threads that get put up.

So here is my darling Dexter:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Out of my lot, no-one ever seems to want Zasa, I know a couple who'd happily steal the rest, although she possibly made a fan with TDM came to collect some marrow bones.......
> 
> I think I'll keep her, she's my special little ratbag after all


SLEEPING LION - I never join in those dogknapping threads but I think you know I think Zasa is a gorgeous girl and it's a good job you don't live nearer to me or you'd look out your window and see me in your garden hugging her on a weekly basis


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Polimba said:


> What lovely dogs on this thread, *I don't remember seeing most of them.*


EXACTLY!! People need to start showing us their dogs more!!  This thread is the first time I've seen a lot of these dogs too!

Also, when you do a picture thread and I see the words "pic heavy" in the title, I expect at least 10 pictures in it, otherwise I don't consider it "pic heavy"


----------



## GummyMarmite (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure we qualify as rejects, more infrequent poster and photo uploader..... but still love the idea of joining the club! 

The main man Marmite


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> Nobody really asks for Rio so I guess we'll sign up


Rio is one of my favourites :001_wub:


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

All these dogs are so lovely I can't believe I haven't seen most of them before!



McKenzie said:


> Can we join? No one here really likes Westies.


Excuse me I looooove little Kenzie  her and my grandads dog Andy would get along we'll as he loooooves rolling in anything and everything


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm seeing most of these dog's for the first time, they are all gorgeous!

Horace isn't well known around here but I believe he has made his mark around where we live, especially with the kids 

Here be pictures...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

There are some great pictures on here and they are all lovely dogs
Thanks for sharing guys


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

IrishEyes said:


> I'm seeing most of these dog's for the first time, they are all gorgeous!
> 
> Horace isn't well known around here but I believe he has made his mark around where we live, especially with the kids
> 
> Here be pictures...


Horace is adorable :001_wub: There's loads of dogs on this thread that I've never seen before, definitely need lots more photos 

I'll join in with Jacky Boy, he's a funny looking little thing but is everything you could wish for in a dog, it's took a while but he's definitely at home here now and it's been fantastic to watch his true character developing


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I post photos of mine quite a bit but they are never popular and I think I have sussed out why. I never post stories about my lot, or odd photos of them doing something silly so I dont actually give them a 'character'. There are a couple of people who mention Flynn in the popularity contest threads but the collies never get mentioned because they are probably just collies - a popular breed.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Cinnebar my lad
Followed by Cinn again in the middle. Sapphire at the back, her daughter Coral on the left and Opal on the right - No idea where those ears came from - we have to tie her down in a strong wind lol
And finally Pipsqueak our Miniature Pinscher


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> Horace is adorable :001_wub: There's loads of dogs on this thread that I've never seen before, definitely need lots more photos
> 
> I'll join in with Jacky Boy, he's a funny looking little thing but is everything you could wish for in a dog, it's took a while but he's definitely at home here now and it's been fantastic to watch his true character developing


I love Jacky Boy! I sent him mail!!

The best thing is, the way he's smiling in that first pic is exactly the way you are smiling in your display pic :devil:

There's a lot of dogs here that are way up in my favourites!!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

My turn, too!

Nobody ever asks for Flo, even though she's the prettiest beagle in Europe! 

Sorry for the big pics!!





































And it's very rare that people ask for Mori too... Not many mal fans around apparently 

So you can have a couple of Mori!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Booties said:


> I love Jacky Boy! I sent him mail!!
> 
> The best thing is, the way he's smiling in that first pic is exactly the way you are smiling in your display pic :devil:
> 
> There's a lot of dogs here that are way up in my favourites!!


Thank you  Said mail is STILL squeaking :scared:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What gorgeous dogs !
We're relative newbies. Tango adopted us 3 weeks ago, she's a little poppet and settling in very nicely.


FamilyJanuary2013 002 by susierainbow2013, on Flickr


FamilyJanuary2013 013 by susierainbow2013, on Flickr


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

No one ever picks mine on those threads about "PF dog you most want to take home" or whatever others spring up.

which is fine by me, as I'd be lost without my 2 muppets.

This is my first one, my baby boy Rupert aka Roo, Rupes, Rupey, lil sh*t! Westie x JRT. (Just after a groom I may add!)










This is Harvey aka Doodles, Doodle Pup, gaylord and softlad. Staffy x . Can't imagine why we call him all those things!










And the two of them together, bestest buds/brothers.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> I post photos of mine quite a bit but they are never popular and I think I have sussed out why. I never post stories about my lot, or odd photos of them doing something silly so I dont actually give them a 'character'. There are a couple of people who mention Flynn in the popularity contest threads but the collies never get mentioned because they are probably just collies - a popular breed.


Hang on, don't you have a Wire-Haired Pointer (or have I got the wrong Leanne?)? If so, I'll take him and the collies - a collie is never "just" a collie to me


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

No one wants Pippa either... it's okay though, because no one else is getting her!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

dandogman said:


> No one wants Pippa either... it's okay though, because no one else is getting her!


I'd like Pippa - she is very similar to my last lab xx

oh and I'd like to grasp Dexter by the square jowls and plant a kiss right bwetween his eyes, in amongst his lovely furrowed brow mmmmwaaaahhhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Can Jet join too please. I've not got any up to date pics, but as soon as I can get the right leads to go with my phone, I'll probably be driving everyone mad with pics.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

No one wants my Lola

But that's okay because I do


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No one wants my Lola
> 
> But that's okay because I do


She is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No one wants my Lola
> 
> But that's okay because I do


I definitely do!!!! :001_wub:

Do you know her lines? out of interest


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Can Cheddar join - he is very naughty but is trying hard! :mad2:


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

aww all beautiful dogs  mine are unloved to so here is beauty and the beast lol


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Nobody wants mine either, tis okay, they're not going anywhere.....


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

dandogman said:


> I definitely do!!!! :001_wub:
> 
> Do you know her lines? out of interest


We bred her ourselves so she goes under our affix but I don't have her papers on me  The dam (our bitch Bonnie) is from Scottish lines the father is a well established dog in field trials (think he is retired now though) I won't publicly post his owners/breeders name as don't have his permission.

She is a working dog herself, goes picking up etc. She's too soft to trial I'd say though so we keep her for our displays at country shows and of course being my best bud.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never properly introduced Ivy, so no one has asked for her!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No one wants mine either lol


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

some 'boring' labs :lol::lol:




























i don't post many pics cause i'm not the best at taking them.


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Sherlock - he's 12 weeks old - this is the only decent photo I have of him because I just can't get the little hurricane to sit still for long enough!!! I took this after a successful 10 minutes of teaching him 'Stay'!!!!

I love him though!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Can Cali join can she, can she :w00t: 
Not alot of people have alot of love for BC's


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Your two are beautiful! I can honestly say i've never seen a thread with photos of yours on, only your signature pic! They are so, so pretty - i'm really into Northern type dogs at the moment, they're just so beautiful and it's such a shame they are getting into the wrong hands of people who get them for their looks and can't cope with their drive and energy.


Really?

Here you go:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290622-snow-day-round-2-a.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290189-my-two-men.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/289882-toy-sharing.html

I love seeing pictures of all the rarely seen dogs. Great thread.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Awww they are all so lovely!!

I don;t think any of the dogs are rejects, but if I have never seen them, then I cannot think of them to post I never see them!! IYKWHIM!!

Plus some of you I see the pics in your sigs too, so I see them every time you post!


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Heres A brucie, a reject in both the world of Pf and real life


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

I really wish they would put on a ' like all' button lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

awww, what gorgeous doggies! Seriously you lot can post pictures!!, so get posting!

Im going to sneak Heidi in here.... she is a RL reject, or that is what everybody seems to think! Neurotic, camera phobic, jumpy, loopy, meerkat impersonating, hair eating, lil' DINOS freak!! None of my friends and family love Heidi except for me. General comments include 'too licky!', 'not all there' and 'too irritating' but she is my baby girl and I adore the very bones of her (even when she eats so much fluff and hair that she pukes up a hairball!).


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

8tansox said:


> Nobody wants mine either, tis okay, they're not going anywhere.....


OMG!! :w00t: Where have you been hiding this gorgeous little doggy? I'm in love :001_tt1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww how on earth can this gorgeous bunch be rejects:scared: I do love em all but i have a real soft spot for your Ruby Portia :001_wub:



.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Heres Misty, Kodi and Suki think we have earned a place in the club
(ps i promise he does have the choice of a bigger bed, but he wanted the smallest one)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Out of my 3 nobody ever wants my steady teddy Trix











GummyMarmite said:


> Not sure we qualify as rejects, more infrequent poster and photo uploader..... but still love the idea of joining the club!
> 
> The main man Marmite


Yes please :thumbup:



Cinnebar said:


> Cinnebar my lad
> Followed by Cinn again in the middle. Sapphire at the back, her daughter Coral on the left and Opal on the right - No idea where those ears came from - we have to tie her down in a strong wind lol
> And finally Pipsqueak our Miniature Pinscher


Yes please, all of them please :thumbup:



CaliDog said:


> Can Cali join can she, can she :w00t:
> Not alot of people have alot of love for BC's


How can you say that? I'm sure I've said all the collies to go in my swag sack, along with all the GSDs, Chinese cresteds, Sibes & any spare Finnish Lapphunds that may be wandering around on here



amylyanne said:


> Heres A brucie, a reject in both the world of Pf and real life


Yes please, Brucie's very stealable


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> OMG!! :w00t: Where have you been hiding this gorgeous little doggy? I'm in love :001_tt1:


Well, this is his 4th home already, and he's not going anywhere else now I can tell ya!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Out of my 3 nobody ever wants my steady teddy Trix


I do, I want Trix:001_wub: shes Gorgeous

You say you wouldnt mind a Sibe?, i'll trade you my Noushka for her:thumbup:...shes very goodSinging:

.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> OMG!! :w00t: Where have you been hiding this gorgeous little doggy? I'm in love :001_tt1:


Yep another fan here. He is scrumptious. Not enough pics of him for sure.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Booties said:


> My turn, too!
> 
> Nobody ever asks for Flo, even though she's the prettiest beagle in Europe!


I only knew you had another dog from your sig I have only ever heard you speak of lovely Mori. I first thought Flo was a JRT from the piccie in your sig  It is great to see some pics of her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I do, I want Trix:001_wub: shes Gorgeous
> 
> You say you wouldnt mind a Sibe?, i'll trade you my Noushka for her:thumbup:...shes very goodSinging:
> 
> .


Well, Trix has bagged herself up ready for the postie :thumbup:

Noushka doesn't ummmm, dig, does she?? Rogue's already halfway to Australia & she's been asking for a helper :aureola:

In all seriousness, I'd love a rescue Sibe & hubby would too, but I've looked into it & with our cats I'd not risk it


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Out of my 3 nobody ever wants my steady teddy Trix


Actually... Trix is my favourite of your three  Shh don't tell the others. They are both lovely as well, but on the few times I've seen photos of Trix, she (Trix is a girls name right... ?) always stands out to me. In fact, she's one of my favourite PF dogs full stop.

All these dogs are lovely! As Emmaviolet points out, if we never see them then they are not rejected, nor unloved, nor forgotten, they just just not seen!

You should all feel guilty for not posting more photos and doing your dogs justice.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> Can Cali join can she, can she :w00t:
> Not alot of people have alot of love for BC's


BC's will always be my number 1 dog.... I grew up with them, I learnt to walk holding onto one. I just could not find one as good as my last one Max,

.







He had just had a bath and was watching for the children to come home from school.

I fell in love with this guy in my search for a rescue BC.







Griff the only picture we have. He was sadly too poorly and we had to let him go. But because of Griff I went in search of OB..


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

terrierist said:


> Anyway - my turn!
> 
> Holly the bat eared fox!
> 
> ...


I have noticed this little sweetheart before and wanted to see more of her. Shes so cute x


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

8tansox said:


> Nobody wants mine either, tis okay, they're not going anywhere.....


Ahh I will have the rotties  definately not enough rottie pics on here!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> Can Cali join can she, can she :w00t:
> Not alot of people have alot of love for BC's


I feel the BC love, best dogs ever, don't think I'll ever choose another breed :001_wub:

In real life, Gruff is adored by all, complimented by strangers for his good looks and intelligence, has cured many of my dog-phobic family, works tirelessly as my physiotherapist/counsellor/wing commander....he's the kindest, happiest dog I know. On here he's a nobody, but it's good for him not to get too big-headed 










And Shorty....he's an acquired taste, but he has an army of female fans, so he's not too stressed about his online lack of popularity


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I feel the BC love, best dogs ever, don't think I'll ever choose another breed :001_wub:
> 
> In real life, Gruff is adored by all, complimented by strangers for his good looks and intelligence, has cured many of my dog-phobic family, works tirelessly as my physiotherapist/counsellor/wing commander....he's the kindest, happiest dog I know. On here he's a nobody, but it's good for him not to get too big-headed
> 
> ...


I LOVE Grufty's merle eyebrows:001_tt1:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I LOVE Grufty's merle eyebrows:001_tt1:


He's got a merle patch on his leg/bum too, that and his broken colouring -in the flesh he's a very dark brown - is what gets him all the compliments


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Well it seems there's quite a few people who want to steal my boy Rufus... however, his little Brother Spencer would get left behind. No one wants him.. I don't know why because he's wonderful.










I don't mind though.. I'll keep him. ..and i'll fight off anyone who comes for Rufus :


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Jake 7months now


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes please, Brucie's very stealable


Why thank you  Of course I think he is, but its always nice to hear people think the same.

everyones dogs have been so lovely on here, I could happily steal them all up I think


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Jake 7months now


Yes please 

*Adds Jake to her bulging swag bag*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jake is gorgeous. What striking markings. Not seen him before


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Jake is gorgeous. What striking markings. Not seen him before


He fits in just nicely in the rejects club.......:thumbup:
When out walking with Jake we get stopped alot with people saying 'Oh how lovely she looks'


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My Mia fast asleep.*









*I'm looking for my Kai. lol*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok this is my Kai. Sorry he is showing off his all.








*


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are mine! I love 'em both very much but they steal/chew and are generally a bit naughty...Zig likes to escape and ends up in all kinds of trouble...my garden is now like fort knoxs so i dont suppose anyone would like to dognap them anyway...they would bring them back pretty quickly!! :lol:

Millie wanting Zigs stagbar even though she had her own


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, Trix has bagged herself up ready for the postie :thumbup:
> 
> Noushka doesn't ummmm, dig, does she?? Rogue's already halfway to Australia & she's been asking for a helper :aureola:
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd love a rescue Sibe & hubby would too, but I've looked into it & with our cats I'd not risk it


Hooray!:thumbup: cant wait to give that giant teddy a cuddle!

Oh no, she doesnt dig!...well not as much as she used to before the lawn had to be replaced with 10 ton of gravel! lol, Im certain she can soon get back into the full swing of it though, give Rogue a hand Shes quite handy round the garden actually, she just loves pruning!:mad2: lol

No youre very sensible SS, theyre not a breed to be trusted with cats...i even have 2 sets of friends whos cats were killed by the sibes that had grown up with them from puppies..very sad.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

m dogs are never in the want to steal threads  but that prob because most of my threads are to moan about them 

chaos is pretty pop in real life lots of people in the street park ect want her mainly due to her colour and the fact her whole body wags when she sees someone.


















nobody but me wants lexi  people think shes stunning but her personality lets her down  love her anywy tho


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i post a fair amount of pics, but i don't think tia is everyone's cup of tea because she's a bit lanky for a staff, she has got a few fans though lol. i don't think anyone wanted to dognap her except phoolf (thankyou phoolf ) but that's okay because it means i get this little bundle all to myself


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Hang on, don't you have a Wire-Haired Pointer (or have I got the wrong Leanne?)? If so, I'll take him and the collies - a collie is never "just" a collie to me


No, you havent got that wrong, I do have a wirehaired pointer. He's an acquired taste, bit too full on and noisy for many people and can be grumpy with other dogs but if you can see past that he's pretty special IMO.

Since people are posting photos, here are my rejects:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

WOOOHOOO! A thread for me and Zand, no-one wants to steal him!! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I join no one wants Buster


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

What gorgeous dogs in this thread! :001_wub:

I won't post pics of mine because I do so all the time  In the dognapping threads, mine have been mentioned but not like a lot of the dogs on here do, and Jake doesn't get mentioned as much as Arrow... I do think the less seen/less common breeds (and crosses) tend to be more popular on here, than the common breeds. For me though, you can't beat a BC


----------



## DitsyDorris (Feb 1, 2013)

tiatortilla said:


> i post a fair amount of pics, but i don't think tia is everyone's cup of tea because she's a bit lanky for a staff, she has got a few fans though lol. i don't think anyone wanted to dognap her except phoolf (thankyou phoolf ) but that's okay because it means i get this little bundle all to myself


Shes lovely!! id have her  my staffy doberman cross is long in the leg but has a lovely staffy face so hes a bit different


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Me and Molly will join up!! 

I post pics quite a lot, but we always get missed out of the 'which dog would you like to steal' etc threads, so I think we can be rejects too!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> We bred her ourselves so she goes under our affix but I don't have her papers on me  The dam (our bitch Bonnie) is from Scottish lines the father is a well established dog in field trials (think he is retired now though) I won't publicly post his owners/breeders name as don't have his permission.
> 
> She is a working dog herself, goes picking up etc. She's too soft to trial I'd say though so we keep her for our displays at country shows and of course being my best bud.


Ah cool. That is fine, just wondering you see


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

DitsyDorris said:


> Shes lovely!! id have her  my staffy doberman cross is long in the leg but has a lovely staffy face so hes a bit different


aw thanks  would love to see some pics of your boy!
here's one of her in the snow recently, it shows how long her legs are there. she was playing with a male staffy the other day too and she was a good couple of inches taller than him!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I dunno, you lot!! I go to work, come home and this thread has gone crazy 

There are loads and loads of lovely dogs - 8tansox, your two Rotties are one of my PF favourites, I absolutely love seeing them 



LinznMilly said:


> Nice to finally meet your dogs Tiger. I've never seen any pics of them  (except the lovely Mabel of course)
> 
> Must say, I saw the hint of staffy in Tiger before I saw the Patterdale majority


Thank you! Yeah I do post a bit of Mabel, still not very much though! she is really hard to photograph because she just doesn't keep still! I keep wanting to post some show photos of her as well but I never get to take any because i'm always handling her :lol: I need to give my dad the camera!

I think Tiger has more than a hint of Staffy in him tbh, but my mum can't see it at all and reckons he's a 'full' patterdale, but he has that big fat staffy head and a definite staffy smile!



terrierist said:


> Ilove this thread!!!
> 
> I adore your pooches Tiger - Ruby is adorable, and such a star!! Despite no eyes, she looks expressive and 'happy' in that pic....you obviously do all the right things with her!





noushka05 said:


> Aww how on earth can this gorgeous bunch be rejects:scared: I do love em all but i have a real soft spot for your Ruby :001_wub:


Thanks  she is truly one of the 'happiest' dogs i've ever met, despite what she's been through, her story is horrific and I won't spoil this happy thread with it, but for what she went through then by rights she should be a shell of a dog that would never trust a human, but she is the exact opposite. Although, she does compensate for the lack of eyesight by using her voice twice as much! She is VERY barky and frequently has to be told to be quiet 

Keep 'em coming everyone, it's been so lovely to meet some of the less known dogs, Leanne I think your Flynn is beautiful


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Frey would like to join aswell if you are still taking applicants, no one ever wants her  


She can do 'cute', she can jump really high and is good with the cats but her chair will have to come too


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well no one ever wants mine because they are boring and brown but tough you are getting some anyway.














The one at the top is Jade,next is Tula,then Bunty,then Precious.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Well no one ever wants mine because they are boring and brown but tough you are getting some anyway.
> View attachment 107703
> 
> 
> ...


Your Bunty is gorgeous! She reminds me a bit of Ruby - I think it's the white face  definitely makes me realise how much Border Ruby has in her, I didn't think she was much Border as her muzzle is too long but we were told she was probaby Border x Lakeland so it makes sense, as she does have the longer face and hairy beard


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Your Bunty is gorgeous! She reminds me a bit of Ruby - I think it's the white face  definitely makes me realise how much Border Ruby has in her, I didn't think she was much Border as her muzzle is too long but we were told she was probaby Border x Lakeland so it makes sense, as she does have the longer face and hairy beard


I must admit when i saw Ruby it made me think of my old girl Bunty.I love my old dog so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Bailey would like to be added. Nobody likes scruffy crossbreeds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

tashax said:


> Frey would like to join aswell if you are still taking applicants, no one ever wants her
> 
> She can do 'cute', she can jump really high and is good with the cats but her chair will have to come too


I love her


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

fudge doesn`t get a mention so heres a few of my weird looking dog


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

tashax said:


> Frey would like to join aswell if you are still taking applicants, no one ever wants her
> 
> She can do 'cute', she can jump really high and is good with the cats but her chair will have to come too


Id have her. She's lovely!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


>


OMG how handsome is that Pointer, he has that look of superiority on his face which I absolutley love.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

If I'm a really good girl and remember I may post some piccies of my rejects tomorrow. (Currently on iPad and not too sure how do it from this thing.  

Although I've been led to believe photo bucket now have an app.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Although Craven does quite well in the other threads,Gorgeous Flint doesn't do so well.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread 

So many gorgeous dogs, some of whom I have never seen before 

Those of you who are calling your dogs rejects, and saying they never get mentioned.......... you only have yourselves to blame :hand: :hand:

How can we want to dognap them if we've never even met them?

The Pickles may be popular on here but in real life they are total rejects :lol: they were sentenced to death before they were even born


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Aww guys, everyone's dogs are lovely!
> 
> Scooter's fan club is quite limited both on PF and in person! He doesn't tend to sell himself well on first meetings but once he's decided you're a trustworthy soul you've got a friend for life
> He's a super softie with a tough guy exterior.
> ...


Me...Me...Me...! I'll take them...! Both of them.... I could love them equally... Beautiful puppies...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> OK firstly to *THORNE *- you can tell Scooter that *I* am a big fan of his  He is a beautiful boy!
> 
> This thread is FAB.
> 
> ...


I could also love this little one...! Look at that face... *heartmelt*


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I post endless pics of Molly and she's on my sig but I think that I don't know enough people in high places who vote or I think I don't plead sufficiently desperately on threads. I know she's awesome and I don't need a rep or a like to tell me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon gets missed out as well :crying: so he said he'll join your reject club


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

No one loves Scout


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> No one loves Scout


I do,i just love those rich mahogany tones in his coat and cute white socks.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I must admit every one does love him when out and about he is so happy and think its the socks


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Well no one ever wants mine because they are boring and brown but tough you are getting some anyway.
> View attachment 107703
> 
> 
> ...


Bordies! Love 'em, so full of personality and confidence. OH reckons when I'm an old bat I'll have one - to keep me busy and active, of course


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon gets missed out as well :crying: so he said he'll join your reject club
> 
> View attachment 107726
> 
> ...


awwww Dillon is lovely, I would certainly love to see more pictures of him, his coat is just beautiful! Briards are a breed I know very little about, they are definitely beautiful though


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Think I can add mine to the mix of rejects, but to me he is the best doggy in the world. Even at his naughtiest.


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

I probably belong here!

most recent pic from the snow times, and my favourite of the two of them:


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Mine are neither picked or requested, hehe. Here are my little rejects!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I post quite a few pictures of the Dimwit but still nobody loves him. Mind you, I haven't been on here long and I never do well in this sort of popularity contest anyway.

I know I have the best little dog in the world (even if nobody else thinks so)


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Well no one ever wants mine because they are boring and brown but tough you are getting some anyway.


I love Borders, I grew up with them as family pets - fantastic dogs!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

My Girl, old lady that she is, still going strong 

13 Years old in this pic last summer 









There all stunning dogs on this thread


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicky definately belongs here. Nobody has ever asked for pics of Nick. I don't mind though because i still think he's the most handsome dog in the world(even if his ears are slightly ridiculous!).

My special boy -


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got the best little girl reject in the world


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I think all our rejects are handsome,splendid and well loved rejects.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> Well I think all our rejects are handsome,splendid and well loved rejects.


and we all have the best dog in the world


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Bailey would like to be added. Nobody likes scruffy crossbreeds.


I do!! I adore scruffy terrier types soo much and Bailey is a particular favorite of mine


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> I post quite a few pictures of the Dimwit but still nobody loves him. Mind you, I haven't been on here long and I never do well in this sort of popularity contest anyway.
> 
> I know I have the best little dog in the world (even if nobody else thinks so)


Do you know what cross the Dimwit is? He looks a very similar shape to Lily  Long body, short legs, floppy ears and a long tail!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Do you know what cross the Dimwit is? He looks a very similar shape to Lily  Long body, short legs, floppy ears and a long tail!


That's a pretty good description of him 
He is Springer spaniel/patterdale x working cocker


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I post quite a few pictures of the Dimwit but still nobody loves him. Mind you, I haven't been on here long and I never do well in this sort of popularity contest anyway.
> 
> I know I have the best little dog in the world (even if nobody else thinks so)


Me and Molly cannot WAIT to meet you and mini Dimwit, he looks utterly lovely and you'd both win a vote by us :thumbup1:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dear PF

I have considered this in careful detail as you can tell, I am a educated doggie. I concluded with the help of the University of Kong Chewage that I am a bit upset. My poor heart is heavy with woe and I am so terribly upset that this thread should have been created. I is a touch woebegone for all these dear dogs are wonderful (especially me of course). Bless our fluffy hearts and kiss our little paws for our beauty, wit and kindness. I now wish to have a glare at all yous popular dogs and tell your owners. Please save us lovely rejects...










Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under.

Goooo vote for Dimwit, and me and all the other lovely doggies on this thread.

Three, two, one... You're back in the room.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Can my Rosie Puddle Duck join the club? I post a few pics and videos of her and she's too teddy bear -like for some peoples' taste


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Me and Molly cannot WAIT to meet you and mini Dimwit, he looks utterly lovely and you'd both win a vote by us :thumbup1:


He may look lovely but, as our trainer could tell you, he can be distinctly UNlovely at times


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> He may look lovely but, as our trainer could tell you, he can be distinctly UNlovely at times


Ah I've heard her say naughty things about her own too!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under.
> 
> Goooo vote for Dimwit, and me and all the other lovely doggies on this thread.
> 
> Three, two, one... You're back in the room.


I see Dimwit's a League of Gents fan....a truly edumicated pooch!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

missRV said:


> Can my Rosie Puddle Duck join the club? I post a few pics and videos of her and she's too teddy bear -like for some peoples' taste


Aaaw!.... she shouldnt join this club!!.....I love love love her, AND want want want her! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

missRV said:


> Can my Rosie Puddle Duck join the club? I post a few pics and videos of her and she's too teddy bear -like for some peoples' taste


_Lovely little Rosie_? A Reject? 

I'll have you know, Missus, that she's in my SWAT bag  :001_tt1:

I don't normally reply to say which dogs are on my Dognapping lists because it lures unsuspecting owners like yourself into a false sense of security  

BTW, if anyone wants to steal Max, after the way he wound me up something chronic yesterday, tough because he's still my gorgeous boy


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I see Dimwit's a League of Gents fan....a truly edumicated pooch!


Molly spends a lot of time at the Cinema for Dogs


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> _Lovely little Rosie_? A Reject?
> 
> I'll have you know, Missus, that she's in my SWAT bag  :001_tt1:
> 
> ...


:hand::hand::hand: Uh Oh!.....nope, she's MINE to dog nap


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

MyMillie said:


> Aaaw!.... she shouldnt join this club!!.....I love love love her, AND want want want her! :001_wub::001_wub:





LinznMilly said:


> _Lovely little Rosie_? A Reject?
> 
> I'll have you know, Missus, that she's in my SWAT bag  :001_tt1:
> 
> ...





MyMillie said:


> :hand::hand::hand: Uh Oh!.....nope, she's MINE to dog nap


He he thanks  nice to know she's loved on here afterall  your doggles are all beautiful


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres Blaze he never gets mentioned either but then in fairness i dont post many pics


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> heres Blaze he never gets mentioned either but then in fairness i dont post many pics


He is GORGEOUS! Is he a Whippet?

I love pointy dogs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> He is GORGEOUS! Is he a Whippet?
> 
> I love pointy dogs


Yeah he is a Whippet hes just turned 6  he is a lovely dog, so soft.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is another for the reject club, but I am pleased my little Skye


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Skye is a stunner


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

missRV said:


> Skye is a stunner


her goal in life is to kiss every inch of you, she just adores people so much. Even on walks.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like a sweetheart as well


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

missRV said:


> Sounds like a sweetheart as well


She'll be 2 on Feb 13th


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Yeah he is a Whippet hes just turned 6  he is a lovely dog, so soft.


Lovely, lovely face, it's all in the eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

My 2 are also unloved and forgotten!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> My 2 are also unloved and forgotten!


Ooh, I love Mitzie's markings, it's like she's a white dog wearing a black jumper 

Love Tyler's hat too :lol:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ooh, I love Mitzie's markings, it's like she's a white dog wearing a black jumper
> 
> Love Tyler's hat too :lol:


What can i say?? They are a funny pair! :laugh:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Not so much a reject I just don't post enough pics of the lively boy  anyway here is Alfie my 9 year old soft coated wheaten terrier boy on are walk this afternoon


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

also wanted to say that after we got home his feet got a trim as there well too long lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LouLatch said:


> My 2 are also unloved and forgotten!


Oh my golly golly gosh! Your Cocker Spaniel is BEAUTIFUL! What lovely unusual markings! I am totally in love, we NEED more of your dogs :001_wub:


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nataliee said:


> Ahh I will have the rotties  definately not enough rottie pics on here!


No one wants Roxy. Not even her last owners who abused her before she ended up in a rescue centre.

She's our baby though and we love her. 

The picture in front of the Christmas tree was taken after she'd ransacked my stocking and eaten a large Toblerone, a pack of fizzy strawberry laces, a Milky Bar and chocolate money. Fortunately, no harm was done to her!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh my golly golly gosh! Your Cocker Spaniel is BEAUTIFUL! What lovely unusual markings! I am totally in love, we NEED more of your dogs :001_wub:


Thank you. He is quite a cute looking thing when he wants to be. When i found him i fell in love too. 

Will have to take some pics when we get a nice day.


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Can we join? No one here really likes Westies. I can't imagine why....


Hey!! I'm gonna be dognapping Kenzie ... didn't I mention this lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Think Mitzie is beautiful.


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Can Karms join as well? Don't think she's everyone cup of tea lol 

Took these today :thumbup:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Think Mitzie is beautiful.


My Mitzie??


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> My Mitzie??


Your Mitzie.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Your Mitzie.


Aww, thank you! Just thaught id check as have a habbit of getting things wrong. 

She is beautiful for a piggy!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spendy said:


> Can Karms join as well? Don't think she's everyone cup of tea lol
> 
> Took these today :thumbup:


awwww she is beautiful! What breed is she?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> fudge doesn`t get a mention so heres a few of my weird looking dog


Oh my word! He looks exactly like someone I work with in dog form!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

awwhhh these dogs are lovely..I haven't seen some of them and I've been on here a while.

My golden oldie would like to join cos she's feeling a little pushed out as my puppy has been needing alot of attention with this dodgy tummy I've been in the food section frequently researching on his behalf!

This is my old lady..Inca. I got her as rescue from a local shelter for £70 nearly 12 yrs ago now. She will be 12 years old on 14th March this year!










In the snow earlier this year










..and her fav place in bed with her teddy, next to mummy!!


----------

